# Bear delta v



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

good bow shop can do this, you need to put it in a bow press and take off the cable and measure it,. then look for a new one the same size.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The old delta v had one heck of a cable system.


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

Call the bear proshop in gainesville Florida.


----------

